# Save a horse, ride a cowboy!!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you make the best videos!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah thanks!! I enjoy doing it


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job! I'm looking forward to the same kind of fun ride with my girlfriends tomorrow, hope we have as much fun as you did!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Great videos Tess! You all look like you had a lot of fun that weekend.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys  yes we had HEAPS of fun!


----------

